

My productivity has clearly increased from using Boomerang for gmail - TomSawada

I&#x27;m full time job in consulting&#x2F;biz dev and getting my start-up off the ground. I&#x27;ve been using (boomerang for gamil) boomeranggmail.com and seriously, I don&#x27;t have to remember about sending emails or following-up (key in both biz dev and start-ups). I&#x27;m surprised most people I&#x27;ve met don&#x27;t know it&#x2F;use it.
======
1123581321
It's a nice product. I accomplish something similar using Google Inbox
delays/reminders, and by not caring about my email timestamps. :) If I was in
a situation where sent time reflected on me, I would certainly use it, though.

